# Twincat NC -> CNC unterschied ?



## HammerSchmid (22 September 2011)

Hallo, 
1
ich hab hier eine Anlage mit 4 Achsen die ich mit TwinCat CNC betreiben will.
Im NC kann ich die Achsen ganz normal verfahren lassen am Interface von jeder Achse nachdem ich sie freigegeben habe.
Aber im CNC hab ich diese möglichkeit nicht, auch nicht wenn ich einen Channel erstelle. In dem werden mir die Achsen zwar angezeigt und die Position, aber die F1-F4 Verfahrtasten sind inaktiv....
Ist es möglich die manuell zu verfahren ??? mit den Tasten 
2
Wie übertrag ich einen G-Code .nc  .txt  auf die CNC ? mit MDI geht das irgendwie nicht. ( muss die Steuerung dann auf manuell oder autmatisch stehen ) ????

vielen dank für hilfe !


----------



## Itus (23 September 2011)

Hallo HammerSchmid

Ich weiss nicht ob dir das weiterhilft......da es sich um ein NC-I Demoprojekt handelt. 
Ich hab meinen Einstieg in die NC-I Welt jedoch mit diesem Projekt gemacht. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es für die CNC ähnlich läuft oder es hat auch ein Beispielprojekt abgelegt.

In der Beckhoff Hilfe (Information System). Navigier dich durch TwinCAT -> TwinCAT NC -> TwinCAT NC I -> Beispiele -> und dort hat es dann das FirstNciSample.

Gruss
Itus


----------



## trinitaucher (23 September 2011)

Mit CNC hab ich zwar noch nicht gearbeitet, aber hast du denn den von NC-PTP und NCi gewohnten Online-Dialog?

Bei NCi ist's ja so, dass du die Achsen nicht mehr manuell verfahren kannst, wenn die in einem NC-Kanal (also einer Achsgruppe) zugeordnet sind. Wird eine Achse wieder aus der interpolationsgruppe entfernt, steht sie wieder als PTP-achse zur Verfügung.
Vielleicht ist das dein Problem? Also versuch mal eine Achse aus dem CNC-Kanal herauszunehmen.


----------



## art_anlagen (23 September 2011)

In der NC bzw. NC-I kann man die Achsen verfahren wenn diese freigegeben sind. In CNC geht das ganze nur wenn ein PLC-Programm geladen wurde. Wenn Du Dir CNC gekauft hast bzw. Du eine CD bekommen hast von Deinem Vertriebsman dann findest Du hier ein PLC-Programm. Lade das PLC-Programm und starte es. Zusätlich ist auf der CD eine HMI mit dabei. Dammit kannst Du das ganze bequem steuern, Programm laden usw.


----------



## Scrat (26 September 2011)

Hallo,

bei der NCI ist es so, dass man die Achsen mit einem G-code Programm über den Interpreter ansteuert. Aus der PLC wird dann jeweils nur das NCI-Programm im interpreter geladen. Um Achsen im Interpreter zu fahren, müssen sich diese jedoch in einer Achsgruppe befinden. Diese Gruppe muss vor jedem Programmaufruf des Interpreters gebildet werden. In der Achsgruppe wird angegeben, welche Achse die jeweilige Funktion bzw. Richtung hat. Will man dann die Achsen von Hand verfahren, muss die Achgruppe wieder aufgelößt werden. Ähnliches Verhalten wie gekoppelte Achsen.

Gruß Scrat


----------



## Joserl (22 November 2011)

*TwinCAT CNC - ManualMode*

Hi,
wie mein vorredner schon gesagt: du braucht zwingend die HMI von Beckhoff (Beckhoff.App.Shell.Core.exe). Sobald du deine Achsen im SystemMangager konfiguriert hast kannst du sie über diese HMI ganz einfach ansteuern. Automatik, MDI, Hand und Referenz-Modes gibt es dann. Ebenfalls brauchst du die ganzen Hilfe - Dateien, sonst bist vollkommen verloren. Die kannst du aber auch hier runterladen: http://www.isg-stuttgart.de/manuals_kernel.html -> CNC_onlinehilfe.chm 
Bei der Konfiguration im TSM gibt es einiges zu beachten, und kleinigkeiten können dazu führen dass nix geht....
Das besagte PLC-Programm ist eine Hilfe von Beckhoff, relativ schnell in die Thematik "HLI" reinzukommen. Es ist dafür gedacht, daraus sein eigenes Programm zu stricken. 
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.
Grüßle
J


----------



## HammerSchmid (23 November 2011)

Hallo habe das Problem mittlerweile gelöst. Mit der Twincat CNC App habe  ich eine CNC Oberfläche bei der ich meine g code Programme öffnen kann.  
Mit der Oberfläche kann ich auch den Handbetrieb etc... benützen. 
Die Achsen die ich nun im TSM angelegt habe kann ich hier jetzt ganz bequem mit G-Code ausschalten.

Das  diese Oberfläche Funktioniert muss ich ein passendes PLC Programm  verwendes da habe ich einfach ein HLI Beispielprogramm von Beckhoff  selbst erweitert. 
Mittlerweile habe ich auch alle Funktionen die ich  haben wollte doch dann recht schnell einbinden können, ganz tolles  Programm dieses Twincat cnc wenn man mal den einstieg geschafft hat.


----------

